# AngelFins coming to the GTA this Saturday June 11th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our stops will be as follows:

10:00 a.m. *Starbucks* - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd West just off the 401
10:45 a.m. *The Beer Store* at Weston Road and the 401
11:15 a.m. *Petsmart *- highway 7 and Woodbine Ave

Fish list:

black angelfish (pitch black) - toonie size bodies - $3
koi angelfish with slightly reddish forehead and dorsal fin - toonie size bodies - $3
german blue rams - almost fully grown, spawning regularly - $5 per fish 
Apistogramma cacatuoides triple red (males) - $7 per fish

We are now also selling fish food that we use in our hatchery, here is the list:

Australian freeze dried black worms (your fish will love it but be careful they usually become highly addictive to it ) 50 grams - $25, 100 grams - $45, 200 grams - $85
Community flake food 1lb - $11
Brine shrimp flake food 1lb - $12
Meat lovers flake food 1lb - $12
Super color flake food 1lb - $15
Earthworm sticks 0.5 lb - $6 (cories and plecos favorite)
Brine shrimp sticks 0.5 lb - $6
Premium veggie sticks 0.5 - $6 - excellent food for your shrimp and crabs. These sticks contain a lot of necessary minerals for successful molting.
Quantities are limited. 
More info can be found at our website angelfins.ca or just email us at: [email protected]


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

I will be looking for a Male BGR

See you at 10am


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for the male GBR and the blackworms


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

You are welcome, it was pleasure meeting you.


----------

